# Mini clip on aero bars



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking to slap on some mini aero bars to my road bike for this year's multi-sport season. I ran full aero bars and a FF seat post for a few years but when I changed bikes the seat post was a different size so I just sold that and the bars with the bike.

So looking to try mini bars so that I do not need to also buy another FF seat post, plus i mainly race short hilly courses so being stretched out on full size bars is not that important.

It looks like the two main mini bars are Profile Design Jammer GT and Vision mini TT bars. Have not found a lot of reviews for either so I thought I would ask to see if anyone has experience with either one.

Also if anyone has a set laying around not being used I am interested in buying a set soon. 

Thanks,


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I use Deda Parabolica Due clip-ons. The bars can be slid back or cut down if desired. I got them at Ribble for ~$60. 

Deda Parabolica Due Extension Oversize, H/BARS TRIBARS & EXTENSIONS

They also have sets with straight extensions (Zero) or with single bend extensions (Uno). Note also their mini-bars at: Aerobar


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Controltech also offers a mini clip on that looks...unique.


----------



## Jesse R. (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a set of the Vision Mini TT bars that I've used in the past and just mounted up today for a stage race I have this weekend. They're great in that they work well with standard road bike geometry. They're short and you rest your lower forearm on the pads rather than near your elbows, so it doesn't require you to adjust your seat and stuff. On my setup they give me a very similar position as when I'm in the drops, with the benefit of being able to really relax my upper body and focus on turning the pedals over.


----------



## Spidero (Feb 9, 2013)

Try these: Profile Design T2+ DL Aero Bar - Light, sturdy, comfortable, very adjustable. Great into a strong headwind. $100/Amazon.

The Vision Mini TT's and Control Techs have zero adjustability. Haven't tried the PD Jammers but look like they'd be good too. $80/Amazon.

Aloha!


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*mini aerobars*



Spidero said:


> Try these: Profile Design T2+ DL Aero Bar - Light, sturdy, comfortable, very adjustable. Great into a strong headwind. $100/Amazon.
> 
> The Vision Mini TT's and Control Techs have zero adjustability. Haven't tried the PD Jammers but look like they'd be good too. $80/Amazon.
> 
> Aloha!


Do all of these fit on roadbike without seatpost adjustment?


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

You will most likely have to adjust your seat slightly forward to be more comfortable and also for the extra reach to be in the "aero" position. I had a bike fit done so that everything fit properly.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Jesse R. said:


> I have a set of the Vision Mini TT bars that I've used in the past and just mounted up today for a stage race I have this weekend. They're great in that they work well with standard road bike geometry. They're short and you rest your lower forearm on the pads rather than near your elbows, so it doesn't require you to adjust your seat and stuff. On my setup they give me a very similar position as when I'm in the drops, with the benefit of being able to really relax my upper body and focus on turning the pedals over.


What race organizer allows the use of bar attachments in a mass start race?


----------



## Jesse R. (Oct 23, 2011)

ewitz said:


> What race organizer allows the use of bar attachments in a mass start race?


I have them mounted now as the TT is the first event on Saturday morning. I'll be removing them for the Crit and Road stages...


----------

